# Diesel Cruze Parts Lookup



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anyone know of a website where you can find schematics and parts for the 2014 Diesel Cruze?

I was surprised it wasn't listed on GM Parts Direct or other websites yet.

It would be even better if someone had a service manual they could share. Apparently GM hasn't released 2014 service manuals to HELM yet. That's kinda bogus!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I would love to see some technical manuals too. I hope someone chimes in with some info.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

AFAIK, they aren't available yet... I want harness diagrams so bad!!!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> ...GM hasn't released 2014 service manuals to HELM yet. That's kinda bogus!


Thta's _very_ bogus. I've been waitin' and waitin'... Just for kix, I checked out the availability of manuals for other 2014 Chevy models on Helm's site, and there are some SIGNIFICANT delays...


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I won't need any of those until my warranty runs out...then it's time for a new car anyway. What are you all doing to your Cruze TD that you need a service manual???


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I won't need any of those until my warranty runs out...then it's time for a new car anyway. What are you all doing to your Cruze TD that you need a service manual???



Could be as simple as double checking the service dealers perform. I want it because I get sick of not having good information available about my car. If I want to know what a fuse controls, the service manual will tell or show me. I don't have to go off of internet hearsay. If you ever install 3rd party accessories or components a factory service manual is great to have.

Besides the service manual I also asked about parts look-up. That's nice to have if you're looking to add or change RPOs or modify your Cruze a bit.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

knowledge is power... Anything that can keep my car from going to the dealer is good for me.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> knowledge is power... Anything that can keep my car from going to the dealer is good for me.


I just checked on the Helms website. They say that the 2014 Chevy Cruze service manual will be available on Feb. 20, 2014.


----------

